# Surgical follow-up appt tomorrow afternoon



## Abcdefg (Mar 16, 2012)

Nail biter. I've been waiting 16 days for news of what they found. Of course, I have the last appt of the day, so undoubtedly time will drag until I get there.

Positive note: my scar is doing well. Seems to have shrunk in size quite a lot, is no longer sore, and I can turn my head just fine.

Weird side effect: I'm super hyper. Literally cannot sit still, and I've been burning off energy I didn't know I had, cleaning and organizing my house and yard-for 4 days straight. Some insomnia also-don't think I've slept more than 5 hours a night for the last week.

Is it possible I'm having that "thyroid dump" I keep hearing about?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It's possible, although I think 16 days is a bit of a long time to still be feeling the dump.

When are you due to get your labs drawn?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Are you on a replacement dose? If so, it may be too high. Labs will tell.

I tend to agree with joplin - 16 days later is a long time for thyroid dump.


----------



## Abcdefg (Mar 16, 2012)

No meds or bloodwork done as of yet.... but...........

It's cancer. Got the news this afternoon. FVPTC, with nodal invasion. Next up is a PET and TT.

I posted in the Cancer forum with the update.

And the Dr didn't even give me a chance to ask about the hyperness... he told me the news then escorted me to the booking clerk's desk. Very brusque and offputting.


----------



## spacecadet (Mar 22, 2012)

I went for my follow up yesterday. He said "its benign, come back in 3 months" and basically shewed me out of the room. The abruptness and rudeness was just awful and had me in tears the rest of the day. 
I'm sorry to hear you had to receive the news in such a way. Not all people are so incompassionate. 
All the best x


----------

